# Powerstroke 6.0



## hazmat

For as much as this motor gets bashed on. mine is currently at 245,000 miles and still running strong.
This has been done with routine oil changes not going cheap on filters and a egr delete. I have owned it since the 30k mile mark.
Did I get lucky??. or with a real understanding of how to treat a diesel could it be these trucks are a bargain buy.
Let me know what you guys have experienced. 
My truck will keep rolling til it dies .but I am seriously contimplating saving 50k dollars vs buying new and finding another one with low miles when she is done


----------



## twinkielk15

Never owned one. I've heard all the horror stories like everyone else. It's nice to hear something good about them. I'll be interested to hear what others say.


----------



## Critter

What year, they did get better with age. The first ones in 2003 and 2004 had more problems than you could fix. The 2006-2007's were a lot better at staying running with very few problems. 

But when Ford got the engine from International and increased the performance of the engine without updating any of the parts is when the problems started. That engine in a International truck running Internationals programing is a great engine but Ford just stretched it a little too far to try and outdo the Cheveys and Dodges.


----------



## hazmat

Mine is the 2006 I heard they put longer head bolts in 2005


----------



## bowgy

My son bought one used, it is an 04, had it for a while and coming back one day from Vegas to St George the cooler behind the engine went out and he left it at Beaver Dam.
The truck had about 140k miles on it.

I picked it up and had the dealer look at it, they wanted 3k to replace, Smith's Diesel in Cedar replaced it for $1800, but when they fired it up antifreeze was coming out one of the heads, they said that when it over heated it warped one of the heads, they recommended rebuilding the heads for $4k, I found an 06 engine with only 55k miles for $5k and had them install that for another $1500. 

Then the FICM module went out, I took it apart and re-soldered all the components and it worked great for a few thousand miles and went out again, this time too bad to just re-solder, I replaced it for about $350 with exchange module. I don't know why the engineer put the FICM module behind the manifold, they just get too hot.

Then a few months later the CAM sensor went out and I had the dealer replace that. Now I think I finally have the truck running good again, it's worked great for the last 2 years.

I think to answer one of your questions..... Yes you did get lucky.

The problem with the FICM module and the CAM sensor is that there is no warning or symptoms letting you know something is wrong, it just won't start, turns over fine but just wont start.......well I take that back a little, sometimes when the FICM module was going out it wouldn't start and the next day it would work like nothing was wrong, so it was a little intermittent.

Oh, by the way, anyone want to buy an 04 F350 with an 06 engine?


----------



## 3arabians

hazmat said:


> For as much as this motor gets bashed on. mine is currently at 245,000 miles and still running strong.
> This has been done with routine oil changes not going cheap on filters and a egr delete. I have owned it since the 30k mile mark.
> Did I get lucky or with a real understanding of how to treat a diesel could it be these trucks are a bargain buy.
> Let me know what you guys have experienced.
> My truck will keep rolling til it dies but I am seriously contimplating saving 50k dollars vs buying new and finding another one with low miles when she is done


Mine has 130k on it now (not a daily driver) and runs great also. I bought it 5 years ago. I run Rotella oil in it, stay up on filters changes(always Motorcraft) and have an EGR delete also. I did have a failing EGR cooler at 85k that I dealt with by installing the delete. I am currently fighting injectors 6 and 8 being sticky(cold start). A dose of Hot Shot Secret clears them up good enough to get by until I decide to replace them. I proactively sent my FICM to the FICM fixer guy in Texas a couple years ago to have it rebuilt-it wasn't failing yet and I installed the fuel pressure regulator upgrade (blue spring) as precautionary measures. Its a 06 BTW.

My brother has an 05 we call "the beast" with 280k. He works in construction and its been his work truck since 08 so it gets used and abused. He bought it with 105k I believe and other than a few injectors and routine maintenance type stuff the truck just keeps banging along. Ford replaced the EGR cooler right after he bought it because it failed and sent coolant into the oil. But he is still running on the replacement cooler 175k later.


----------



## 3arabians

forgot to mention my father in law and I did replace dummy plugs a year ago. Wouldn't start after engine gets hot due to oil pressure leak. (Weird deal)

$10 for the plugs and 4 hours of work saved $1200 to have the dealer do it. :shock:


----------



## hazmat

3arabians said:


> Mine has 130k on it now (not a daily driver) and runs great also. I bought it 5 years ago. I run Rotella oil in it, stay up on filters changes(always Motorcraft) and have an EGR delete also. I did have a failing EGR cooler at 85k that I dealt with by installing the delete. I am currently fighting injectors 6 and 8 being sticky(cold start). A dose of Hot Shot Secret clears them up good enough to get by until I decide to replace them. I proactively sent my FICM to the FICM fixer guy in Texas a couple years ago to have it rebuilt-it wasn't failing yet and I installed the fuel pressure regulator upgrade (blue spring) as precautionary measures. Its a 06 BTW.
> 
> My brother has an 05 we call "the beast" with 280k. He works in construction and its been his work truck since 08 so it gets used and abused. He bought it with 105k I believe and other than a few injectors and routine maintenance type stuff the truck just keeps banging along. Ford replaced the EGR cooler right after he bought it because it failed and sent coolant into the oil. But he is still running on the replacement cooler 175k later.


Yes I have used rotella t6 motorcraft filters every time I think has helped I have also ran rev x religously as well and she still runs very solid


----------



## High Desert Elk

I had a 2003. Excellent running truck until a fuel injector went out on the way back from an oryx hunt on WSMR. It washed the cylinder out and ruined the engine. Put in a replacement from another truck with similar miles and that engine wasn't the same. Started having issues with it and traded it off.

I'd say you got one of the good ones like I did. Just ran it too long with the cracked injector.

I should have just bought a new engine. Would've saved me in the long run


----------



## hazmat

High Desert Elk said:


> I had a 2003. Excellent running truck until a fuel injector went out on the way back from an oryx hunt on WSMR. It washed the cylinder out and ruined the engine. Put in a replacement from another truck with similar miles and that engine wasn't the same. Started having issues with it and traded it off.
> 
> I'd say you got one of the good ones like I did. Just ran it too long with the cracked injector.
> 
> I should have just bought a new engine. Would've saved me in the long run


Yes 60k - 75k for a new truck they can keep it. I don't care how much money I make in a year . The day I sign off to spend that much on a truck is the day I have totally lost my mind.


----------



## DallanC

hazmat said:


> Yes 60k - 75k for a new truck they can keep it. I don't care how much money I make in a year . The day I sign off to spend that much on a truck is the day I have totally lost my mind.


Lemme tell you about the 2016 Ford Kings Ranch edition... 75k truck. My father has one.

It is the single biggest POS truck I've ever seen. He is 78, NEVER drives it off road... it still has maybe at the most, 4k miles. Driving around town? The electric siding glass rear window fell out. I kid you not... it actually hit Packout on the head, who was sitting in the backseat at the time.

Its had no end of electrical issues. The radio / navigation / backup camera system was unusable for a month because it just showed a symbol of a truck with a big "*!*" on it, indicating an error (it took a month for the service guys at ford to consult with the factory to even diagnose that, they'd never seen it before).

The engine computer has some internal bug that throws a error message on the dashboard that none of the ford dealers have even seen (my dad records video of it to show them). WHEN the computer gets in this wierd mode, it disables the truck. Yes you heard that right, it puts it into some wierd safe idle mode where you cant accelerate or even drive. THIS HAPPENS AT ANY TIME, EVEN ON THE FREEWAY.

Its unfreaking believable. Ford doesnt want to warranty / replace the truck, but they cant figure out what the root issue is. Its basically useless. I could see maybe.... maybe dealing with issues on a cheaper truck, but paying SEVENTY FIVE THOUSAND DOLLARS for a truck that might puke and leave you stranded at any moment? Unfreaking believable.

On yea, the 2017 Ford crew cabs get suicide doors on the rear. So the drive has to open his door before a passenger can open his.

Ford engineers are the biggest morons on the planet.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

The problem that I have found is that the fancier the truck or car for that matter the more things that are going to go wrong with it. And today with just about everything controlled by a on board computer it is just going to go down hill. 

Ford isn't the only one having problems. 

I have a friend that purchased a 2016 Chevy Silverado 2500HD with the Durmax engine. He had it at his home for a total of 25 days in 9 months until he got the dealer to declare it a lemon. He then purchased a second Silverado 2500HD identical to his last truck this last June, guess what? It has been at the dealer 3 times in less than 30 days for problems. 

You would think that when you pay north of $50,000 for a vehicle it would last longer than a month.

And people wonder why I drive a 20 year old truck.


----------



## Rspeters

DallanC said:


> On yea, the 2017 Ford crew cabs get suicide doors on the rear. So the drive has to open his door before a passenger can open his.


Are you sure on this? I thought the true crew cabs have true 4 doors that open separately.


----------



## Critter

The Super Cabs have the suicide doors that you need to open the front doors before you can open the rears, the Crew Cabs have the 4 separate doors and from what I have seen still open as always.


----------



## hazmat

Critter said:


> The problem that I have found is that the fancier the truck or car for that matter the more things that are going to go wrong with it. And today with just about everything controlled by a on board computer it is just going to go down hill.
> 
> Ford isn't the only one having problems.
> 
> I have a friend that purchased a 2016 Chevy Silverado 2500HD with the Durmax engine. He had it at his home for a total of 25 days in 9 months until he got the dealer to declare it a lemon. He then purchased a second Silverado 2500HD identical to his last truck this last June, guess what? It has been at the dealer 3 times in less than 30 days for problems.
> 
> You would think that when you pay north of $50,000 for a vehicle it would last longer than a month.
> 
> And people wonder why I drive a 20 year old truck.


My brother in law just dropped 60k for a new GMC duramax a year ago. that thing has been in the shop 5 times. Towing his 24ft trailer it has overheated and went into shut down mode numerous of times Making max speed of 45 mph the chevy dealer can not figure it out. The front end is already rattling like crazy when he hits a bump or goes off road and his interior paneling is already falling a part a true lemon so far. That's alot of money to pay for a huge headache


----------



## hazmat

Back to the original post and doing some research it seams after dumping 2k into the 6.0 egr delete/ bulletproof kit that the motor and truck become pretty reliable there are alot on ksl in the high 200-300k mile club I think this will be my route on my next purchase. Now hopefully I can find one at that time with 50k miles at that time and pick it up for 16k$$$!. But I am sure that is years away as this one is still running like a champ


----------



## DallanC

Critter said:


> The Super Cabs have the suicide doors that you need to open the front doors before you can open the rears, the Crew Cabs have the 4 separate doors and from what I have seen still open as always.


My dads 2016 Crew Cab has the normal doors. The brochure the dealer gave him for the 2017 clearly shows suicide doors. He sent me a picture of it not long ago. Maybe someone goofed up the info along the way somewhere about just what truck it was, I certainly thought it was a crewcab with suicide doors from the picture though.

-DallanC


----------



## 3arabians

hazmat said:


> Back to the original post and doing some research it seams after dumping 2k into the 6.0 egr delete/ bulletproof kit that the motor and truck become pretty reliable there are alot on ksl in the high 200-300k mile club I think this will be my route on my next purchase. Now hopefully I can find one at that time with 50k miles at that time and pick it up for 16k$$$!. But I am sure that is years away as this one is still running like a champ


I decided to invest some money into my 6.0 in order to keep it for the long haul. It is currently in the shop getting a complete overhaul/bulletproofing. They are going through everything. Upgraded studs, injectors, turbo, FICM, EGR, Oil cooler, HPO pump etc. I took it in to get a cold start resolved and they found it needed a FICM and new injectors so decided to pay big now to hopefully keep it for 15-20 years. Just paid it off so the approximate 8k this will cost beats 50k+ for a new one. I'll report back when it's done and let you guys know how it is. Should have it back in 7-10 days.


----------



## AJ13

It sucks. On our way to the Manti for our elk hunt last year my dad blow his 3 turbo in that truck.


----------



## Fowlmouth

3arabians said:


> I decided to invest some money into my 6.0 in order to keep it for the long haul. It is currently in the shop getting a complete overhaul/bulletproofing. They are going through everything. Upgraded studs, injectors, turbo, FICM, EGR, Oil cooler, HPO pump etc. I took it in to get a cold start resolved and they found it needed a FICM and new injectors so decided to pay big now to hopefully keep it for 15-20 years. Just paid it off so the approximate 8k this will cost beats 50k+ for a new one. I'll report back when it's done and let you guys know how it is. Should have it back in 7-10 days.


Original cost of the truck + $8000 would be a hard pill for me to swallow. I hope it works out and you are happy with the outcome. I see your point though if you plan on keeping the truck for years.


----------



## 3arabians

Ya I don't care what kind of truck you have if it breaks down headed to the Manti for an elk hunt....the truck sucks worse than anything that has ever sucked before!!!


----------



## 3arabians

Fowlmouth said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to invest some money into my 6.0 in order to keep it for the long haul. It is currently in the shop getting a complete overhaul/bulletproofing. They are going through everything. Upgraded studs, injectors, turbo, FICM, EGR, Oil cooler, HPO pump etc. I took it in to get a cold start resolved and they found it needed a FICM and new injectors so decided to pay big now to hopefully keep it for 15-20 years. Just paid it off so the approximate 8k this will cost beats 50k+ for a new one. I'll report back when it's done and let you guys know how it is. Should have it back in 7-10 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Original cost of the truck + $8000 would be a hard pill for me to swallow. I hope it works out and you are happy with the outcome. I see your point though if you plan on keeping the truck for years.
Click to expand...

Ya I see your point also. It really just depends on how you want to look at it I think. Believe me the 8k hurts BAD. I'm not a rich guy-- but the way I'm looking at it spending the 8k to fix her up nice vs selling and buying another one is a wash because I like the trick enough to keep it for many many more years. I'd like to see it tip 300k miles someday. Plus they already had to gut her quite a bit to fix what needs to be fixed now so while it's gutted I decided to bulletproof the rest while they are in there.


----------



## Critter

It is the old saying, "You can pay me now, or your can pay me later" I would just as soon as pay now while I can budget it and not have to worry about breaking down later and having to come up with more money to fix it. 

I believe that you will be happy with your decision.


----------



## RandomElk16

2006 F350 Lariat.

I bought with 50K, Sold with 80k (I go through trucks).


So the truck before this was a 2004 Dodge 2500 Laramie. I am prefacing with that because that led me to many things I didn't like about the Ford.

Previous owner had already replaced the EGR on the truck. So in the first 50, it was toast. After about a month owning it, the truck died while driving. The IPR screen broke free. I am glad the truck had these fail safes put in. When I changed that, I went ahead and did the delete, and an SCT tuner with a towish tune that I never changed. I like that you can tune the tranny as well, it helped a lot to stiffen shifting.

The truck ran great after that. What I didn't like- FORD has Turbo lag. No way around it. It was very noticable when towing. Some days it seemed to have more giddy up.

Second, FORD is the worst in cold starting. I am not bashing the brand, but they have issues with glow plugs in diesels, and spark plugs in gassers... They suck at plugs lol. We had 2 weeks of low temps... I would go out on lunch to start the truck and it would rock rock rock and blow white smoke.. Hard starts. I have witnessed many on dune and hunting trips having to plug into generators. I always plugged it in. I noticed this mainly because the house I lived in with the dodge had no outside plug, but the truck never had an issue. It warmed up nicely. 

Last, every 6.0 I am around stinks.. Not sure why, but the motor and exhaust just seem to stink on that truck. 


Those are all minor complaints. The fact is, if you are willing to put some love in upfront, namely a full delete, head studs, exhaust and tuner... These can be great trucks. Couple that with oil AND regular antifreeze changes and you are good to go. This all comes at a bargain price. They are honestly one of the cheapest diesels you can get into. The drivetrain is probably the best of the big 3, I never had ball joint issues and the truck was lifted pretty high. The cab in fords is roomy, and one of the best as far as quality in that era (03-07). My laramie was the laramie H with leather and suede, but that is rare in dodge. So while my lariat didn't over impress, it was much nicer than many of the trucks I looked at. And the backseat room was the best you could get at that time.

I wouldn't buy a 6.4. Even with the 6.7, ford is still dealing with long running issues. They have coolant issues and engine pitting in all those models. They also have turbo issues on them all. But, diesels always come with a cost.



Full discloser, I went back to Dodge after a short affair with a Tundra. I love my 6.7 Cummins!


----------



## RandomElk16

3arabians said:


> Upgraded studs, injectors, turbo, FICM, EGR, Oil cooler, HPO pump etc. I took it in to get a cold start resolved and they found it needed a FICM and new injectors


Now, this will make that a mean truck for sure.. If you own a 6.0 already, it isn't a bad route.

BUT, if you are truck shopping, you would be better getting a 7.3 or a 5.9 cummins (gen 2 or 3) and dumping less money to make it just-as or more reliable.

Like arabians said, for current owner its a wash and I am sure you will enjoy the truck for many years. You fixed all the broken stuff and with routine maintenance you should be good. Just add a block heater ;-)


----------



## 3arabians

RandomElk16 said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upgraded studs, injectors, turbo, FICM, EGR, Oil cooler, HPO pump etc. I took it in to get a cold start resolved and they found it needed a FICM and new injectors
> 
> 
> 
> Now, this will make that a mean truck for sure.. If you own a 6.0 already, it isn't a bad route.
> 
> BUT, if you are truck shopping, you would be better getting a 7.3 or a 5.9 cummins (gen 2 or 3) and dumping less money to make it just-as or more reliable.
> 
> Like arabians said, for current owner its a wash and I am sure you will enjoy the truck for many years. You fixed all the broken stuff and with routine maintenance you should be good. Just add a block heater
Click to expand...

Thanks random!! I do have a block heater and have been wearing that thing out for years haha. One thing I wanted to mention on here for any 6.0 guys that I didn't know. You should run the lightest weight oil you can for the 6.0. 10w30 or 5w30. My mechanic told me ford recently started recommending those weights for both the 6.0 and 6.4. The lighter weight helps the injectors fire. Made sense. This may be common knowledge for some but there has also got to some like me that had always thought 15w40 was the standard oil wgt for a diesel.


----------



## Critter

15w40 would be the standard dino oil for a diesel but if you want to run a synthetic or semi synthetic then go with the 5w40. 

I have been driving a diesel pickup for over 30 years now and have learned a lot about them. One thing on the block heater is to get a timer on it and set it for around 3 hours before you need the truck. That will warm things up more than enough for easier starts in the winter without paying the power company through the pocket book.


----------



## hazmat

I run Rotella T6 synthetic and have loved it since I switched over to it. The truck runs smooth and fires right up


----------



## 3arabians

Thanks critter. Never thought of a timer for my block heater. My wife has been giving me dirty looks for many a winter.


----------



## hazmat

RandomElk16 said:


> Now, this will make that a mean truck for sure.. If you own a 6.0 already, it isn't a bad route.
> 
> BUT, if you are truck shopping, you would be better getting a 7.3 or a 5.9 cummins (gen 2 or 3) and dumping less money to make it just-as or more reliable.
> 
> Like arabians said, for current owner its a wash and I am sure you will enjoy the truck for many years. You fixed all the broken stuff and with routine maintenance you should be good. Just add a block heater ;-)


Other then some people who sale a 7.3 or 5.9 think they have gold. I get it the motor is reliable but the rest of the truck still has 220k miles on it. I would rather personally go the 6.0 route find a low mile vehicle dump 3k into a bulletproof kit. And still pay alot less then some of those overpriced trucks


----------



## CAExpat

> Other then some people who sale a 7.3 or 5.9 think they have gold. I get it the motor is reliable but the rest of the truck still has 220k miles on it. I would rather personally go the 6.0 route find a low mile vehicle dump 3k into a bulletproof kit. And still pay alot less then some of those overpriced trucks


I agree about the price, however if the market will bear it, people will keep charging it. As mentioned earlier, with new trucks pushing $70k, $25k for a 10 year old truck with 200k miles might be worth it to someone. Also, if they're just looking to flip the mirrors out and run around town like an idiot fogging intersections, they're not concerned with longevity and reliability as long as the CU gives them the loan.

But I digress; I've owned nearly every generation of Cummins equipped Dodge with the exception of the 2nd gen 12 valve and the 4th gen 6.7. Very good platform, MANY problems I couldn't stand with the truck but learned over the years how to fix them and keep the truck running well. "Bulletproofing" the 6.0 still assumes some risk, however I think it is a much more viable option for most people than buying new. I know people with stock 6.0s that crapped the bed and people who have 700+hp with them, and it was far more than $3k to bulletproof. Suum cuique.


----------



## hazmat

I am not biased to the powerstroke although I bought a cummins 5.9 brand new in 2006 and I loved that motor fuel mileage was awesome and plenty of power. However the tie rod end that Chrysler designed about kilked me and the family while towing my trailer. The thing snapped on me at 55k miles. It was a horrible design to have a non grease able design on a tie rod end . And I am pretty sure it has been recalled but we were 3 feet away from a 30 ft cliff once I got the truck stopped. the transmission started slipping at 75k miles and the fuel pressure line blew out that truck had to be towed off the mountain 3 times finally enough for me to sale it. 
I am not bashing dodge or cummins I think I got a black sheep cuz I have family members and friends who own that same truck and run them to the ground awesome trucks
I think the 6.0 gets a bad wrap and can be a very reliable rig. It just happen to be the motor that weaved out the Fairweather diesel owner . You have to run good filters and you have to keep up on maintenance


----------



## RandomElk16

The oil was a great point.. I ran thinner oil in the winter, but in the summer be cautious because it will get too hot. So I would switch out with the weather.


Sorry to hear about your 06 5.9 hazmat. The transmissions on them were not good. Rebuilt though, they are a beast. And that is about the cost of bulletproofing a 6.0, only now your transmission is bulletproofed and your motor is from the factory.

They had front end issues, and most the trucks I have seen with it are the 06 for some reason. They did a recall and equipped them with the upgraded 09 front end, their are also a lot of aftermarket kits to tighten it up. A certain percent of the trucks saw the death wobble. Funny thing is, my 5.9 didn't have the death wobble, but I got it a couple times in my 6.0. Haven't heard a lot about the tie rod end, but doesn't surprise me as the whole front had issues.

Thats the thing with the 6.0... there are a lot that don't have problems. However, they produced sooooo many that X % equates into a lot of trucks. So while a low percent of them have the main issues, you can run into one at any time. Fact is, it is a diesel that will have to be in the shop at some point and when it is, you can plan on a big repair bill. As someone who can work on diesels, my main complaint with the PSD in general is there is zero room. And with the 6.0 you have to pull the cab. There are workarounds but they aren't ideal. So the mechanics can instantly jack your bill for even small parts.


----------



## Critter

That is the nice thing about a multi viscosity oil. It works like a thin oil in the cold and a thicker oil when it gets warmer. I know owners that are running 5w40 year round down in Texas with no problems. 

When I took a class for my CDL through the company that I worked for we spend a whole day just on oil. 

On the 6.0, it was a good engine on the International platform and has been running with very few problems for years, but when Ford got it they increased the horse power right to it's stock limit. Then a owner comes along and puts a tune on it for even more horses and wonder why they are having problems. On pulling the cab, it is not necessary for a lot of the engine work but the Ford manuals tells you to do it. You can take the heads off with the cab on if you are willing to work a little where the factory manual says to pull the cab.


----------



## RandomElk16

Critter said:


> On pulling the cab, it is not necessary for a lot of the engine work but the Ford manuals tells you to do it. You can take the heads off with the cab on if you are willing to work a little where the factory manual says to pull the cab.


Or you have a dodge and have room for days! :mrgreen:


----------



## 3arabians

I stopped by to grab my binos for this weekend. They had just lowered the cab back down. She is gutted.


----------



## RandomElk16

3arabians said:


> I stopped by to grab my binos for this weekend. They had just lowered the cab back down. She is gutted.


Who is doing the work?


----------



## 3arabians

RandomElk16 said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by to grab my binos for this weekend. They had just lowered the cab back down. She is gutted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is doing the work?
Click to expand...

Duo Tech in West Haven


----------



## RandomElk16

3arabians said:


> Duo Tech in West Haven


I love that they have only one facebook post, and it reads:

"Have a problem with your 6.0 ford? Bring it in and we can fix it up."


----------



## 3arabians

RandomElk16 said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duo Tech in West Haven
> 
> 
> 
> I love that they have only one facebook post, and it reads:
> 
> "Have a problem with your 6.0 ford? Bring it in and we can fix it up."
Click to expand...

Ya haha. We will see. They sure can tear em apart--I know that so far. Honestly though great guys from what I can tell. They seem to really know thier stuff especially with the 6.0 as was advertised. I've stopped by twice and both times was welcomed back in their shop to look at and discuss the progress on my truck.


----------



## hazmat

3arabians said:


> I stopped by to grab my binos for this weekend. They had just lowered the cab back down. She is gutted.


Awesome that is going to be one sweet rig when you get it done


----------



## 3arabians

hazmat said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by to grab my binos for this weekend. They had just lowered the cab back down. She is gutted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome that is going to be one sweet rig when you get it done
Click to expand...

Ya, I can't wait to get it back. Just in time for the hunts. She will be a lean mean towing machine!! Probably won't get very good fuel mileage outta her for a little bit.


----------



## 3arabians

Finally got my truck back today. They definitely transformed it into beast mode. Wow! What a difference. The cost was extreme but I am very happy with it and shouldn't have any problem with it for years to come. I'll try and do a quick list of what they did but my invoice is almost 2 pages long haha. XDP full bullet proof kit, included new ARP headstuds, EGR delete and a bunch of different stuff. XDP coolant filter system, New cylinder heads, 8 new Alliant injectors, 8 new glow plus glow plugs, turbo back exhaust system, cold air intake system, pressure regulator spring, new compressor wheel in turbo and clean vanes, rebuilt FICM with new center section, new STC fitting on HPOP pump, new IPR valve, fuel filters, and aaahhh ya that's about it. I will say she has a very nice growl when accelerating at the on ramps.


----------



## hazmat

3arabians said:


> Finally got my truck back today. They definitely transformed it into beast mode. Wow! What a difference. The cost was extreme but I am very happy with it and shouldn't have any problem with it for years to come. I'll try and do a quick list of what they did but my invoice is almost 2 pages long haha. XDP full bullet proof kit, included new ARP headstuds, EGR delete and a bunch of different stuff. XDP coolant filter system, New cylinder heads, 8 new Alliant injectors, 8 new glow plus glow plugs, turbo back exhaust system, cold air intake system, pressure regulator spring, new compressor wheel in turbo and clean vanes, rebuilt FICM with new center section, new STC fitting on HPOP pump, new IPR valve, fuel filters, and aaahhh ya that's about it. I will say she has a very nice growl when accelerating at the on ramps.


That thing sounds like it was built very solid.


----------



## 3arabians

Oh ya and the oil cooler was replaced. Yes hazmat, it seems to be very solid indeed.  It better be since I emptied my wallet out on it and am definitely NOT getting the new rifle this year that I was hoping for.


----------



## hazmat

I am running sinister egr delete and head kit. Sinister coolant filter upgraded oil cooler updated FICM. With nothing but o.e.m filters and Rotella t6 with Rev x. Seams to be a good set up. As she is still running very strong


----------



## RandomElk16

3arabians said:


> Oh ya and the oil cooler was replaced. Yes hazmat, it seems to be very solid indeed.  It better be since I emptied my wallet out on it and am definitely NOT getting the new rifle this year that I was hoping for.


Maybe I missed it, what tuner are you running?


----------



## 3arabians

I have a SCT flash I used to turn the check engine light off for the delete. Other than that it's not tuned. I am tempted to turn on one of the strategy tunes now. I'm trying to fight off the hot shot within me though.


----------



## Critter

The SCT tunes are not transmission friendly and if they are ran too long the transmission will be the next thing that you will be spending money on. 

I am presuming that you have a automatic.


----------



## 3arabians

Critter said:


> The SCT tunes are not transmission friendly and if they are ran too long the transmission will be the next thing that you will be spending money on.
> 
> I am presuming that you have a automatic.


I would say thats debatable. The mechanic that worked on my truck has a rebuilt 6.0 and he runs the SCT transmission specific tune all the time. It's directed to be used only when towing heavy loads but he leaves the tune because he likes the way it shifts much better with that tune, if I understood him correctly. With that said, I really don't think I'll run a tune to change the power or the way the transmission shifts. Something about it makes me nervous.


----------



## RandomElk16

3arabians said:


> I would say thats debatable. The mechanic that worked on my truck has a rebuilt 6.0 and he runs the SCT transmission specific tune all the time. It's directed to be used only when towing heavy loads but he leaves the tune because he likes the way it shifts much better with that tune, if I understood him correctly. With that said, I really don't think I'll run a tune to change the power or the way the transmission shifts. Something about it makes me nervous.


I loved my SCT on my powerstroke. I had Ken at Wild Diesel do my tune and it actually tightened up my shifting. Never had an issue, didn't have any slipping or have to tighten the bands. I had a tune for economy/towing set, and I just left it on there and never changed it. Was a 60hp bump, so nothing crazy but nice to have on there. When you change that many things, its always good to have a protune to get it running best.


----------



## 3arabians

RandomElk16 said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say thats debatable. The mechanic that worked on my truck has a rebuilt 6.0 and he runs the SCT transmission specific tune all the time. It's directed to be used only when towing heavy loads but he leaves the tune because he likes the way it shifts much better with that tune, if I understood him correctly. With that said, I really don't think I'll run a tune to change the power or the way the transmission shifts. Something about it makes me nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> I loved my SCT on my powerstroke. I had Ken at Wild Diesel do my tune and it actually tightened up my shifting. Never had an issue, didn't have any slipping or have to tighten the bands. I had a tune for economy/towing set, and I just left it on there and never changed it. Was a 60hp bump, so nothing crazy but nice to have on there. When you change that many things, its always good to have a protune to get it running best.
Click to expand...

Huh..I hadn't thought of that. Thanks Random Elk I think I'll call Duo Tech tomorrow and ask for some advice on that. I have the the tuner that cost me **** near 400 bucks. I should maybe try to get my money's worth out of it.


----------



## hossblur

Good luck looking. Did the same. My mechanic stood on his head screaming that if I didn't get a 04.5 cummings he would charge me triple. He did say maybe double for a 7.3. Spent 6 months looking for a 5.9. Saw a ton of trashed trucks, driven to hell trucks, etc, etc. Found a 04.5 that got traded in on a friday night, put down cc# on it sight unseen based on mileage and "grandpa truck" promise. $26K for a 12 year old truck made me want to cry. Paid $30 for my hd2500 chev 6.0 BRAND NEW in 02'. I saw a lot of nice looking 6.0 powerstrokes, and had started convincing myself that for the reasonalble price, I too could bullet proof one. Love the 5.9, but still can't believe what they are going for, 10+ years later, its freaking nuts!!!


----------

